# Παπαγάλοι > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Εμιλυ και Ρίκο!! 2η προσπαθεια

## serafeim

Εδω και λιγες μερες η Εμιλυ εχει αρχισει και γενναει... ο Ρικο ακολουθει σαν πιστος και μερα κλωσσα και νυχτα μαζι αν και πολλες φορες οταν παω να ελεγξω τα βλεπω μαζι μεσα!!!!

3 αυγα λοιπον και περιμενω συνεχεια αφου την βλεπω ακομα φουσκωμενη την Εμιλυ.. αλλα 2 υπολογιζω!!!  :Happy:

----------


## Efthimis98

Αντε με το καλό να έρθουν και άλλα αυγουλάκια!!!  :Happy: 
Όλα να πάνε κατ' ευχήν και να έρθουν στον κόσμο "Εμιλορικάκια" !!!  :winky:

----------


## serafeim

Μωρε 1 ας φτερουγησει!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Μονο 1!!!  :Happy:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Για τι είδος παπαγάλου μιλάμε καλέ παιδιά; Δεν θυμάμαι ονόματα Σεραφείμ χίλια συγνώμη!  ::  

Όπως και να έχει, με το καλό τα ζουζούνια!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Efthimis98

Κοκατιλάκιαααα!!!  :Happy:

----------


## CreCkotiels

Άντε βρε Σεραφείμ με καλό !!
όλα να πάνε όπως τα επιθυμείς ...

----------


## serafeim

Απαραδεκτη Κωνσταντινα!!! ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΗ!!!!!!!!  :Happy: 
Και ειχα σκοπο το 1ο θυληκο να ναι δικο σου :/

----------


## CaptainChoco

Συγνώμη Σεραφείμ! Έχεις τόσα πουλάκια που δεν τα θυμάμαι!  :Rolleye0012:  Και τώρα έχασα την ευκαιρία μου ε; Να πάρει!  ::

----------


## serafeim

Φυσικα και οχι!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Απλα περιμενεις!!!!!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ααααα μάλιστα, τι δηλώσεις είναι αυτές!!! Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ πάντως!  :winky:

----------


## serafeim

χαχαχαχα τιποτα να σαι καλα...
ο Αρθουρος παντως ειδα χαμογελαει απο τωρα!! χαχαχαχα

----------


## CaptainChoco

Εγώ να δεις πως χαμογελάω  :cool:

----------


## Efthimis98

Βλέπω.... έρχονται και αρθουράκια!!  ::

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Με το καλό.

----------


## serafeim

Ευχαριστωωωωωωωωωω

Στάλθηκε από τον Σεραφείμ...

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

με το καλο σεραφειμ!!!!  :Happy0030:

----------


## mrsoulis

με το καλο και καλη επιτυχια... και να δεις την πατηθρα γεματη και οχι μονο ενα!!!

----------


## wild15

Με το καλο!!!!

----------


## serafeim

Ευχαριστω παιδια!!!

Στάλθηκε από τον Σεραφείμ...

----------


## serafeim

Πηγα πριν λιγο να βαλω αυγοτροφη (να την αλλαξω δηλαδη) και βρηκα το ενα αυγο σπασμενο κατω.... 
Υποψιαζομαι το πριονιδι εφταιγε γιατι δεν εχει πολυ μεσα και ακουμπανε κατω στο ξυλο το οποιο δεν εχω κανει λακουβιτσα.....
Τι να πω... ευχομαι να μην εχουν την ιδια τυχη και τα αλλα!!! :/

----------


## Destat

Μπράβο Σεραφείμ, με το καλό να σου έρθουν τα τσουλουφάκια σου! μακάρι να είμαστε κι εμείς τυχεροί σαν εσένα με τα δικά μας...
Περιμένουμε εξελίξεις..  :Happy0062:  καλό κουράγιο!

----------


## mitsman

σιγουρα δεν φταιει το λιγο πριονιδι, πολλες φορες τα κοκατιλ μας το βγαζουν ολο το πριονιδι μεχρι να φθασουν στο ξυλο αλλα δεν εχουμε δει κατι παρομοιο!!! ευχομαι ολα να πανε καλα!

----------


## serafeim

Ευχαριστω παιδια... Δινω οσο περισσοτερο ηρεμια μπορουν να εχουν... Δεν ξερω τι εφταιξε... Ελπθζω να μην εχουν και τααλλα την ιδια τυχη

Στάλθηκε από τον Σεραφείμ...

----------


## CreCkotiels

Ελπίζω Σεραφείμ να μην υπάρξει άλλο τέτοιο περιστατικό ...

----------


## serafeim

Μαριε απο το στωμα σου και στου θεοθ το αφτι

Στάλθηκε από τον Σεραφείμ...

----------


## serafeim

Λοιπον... Σημερα τελευταια φορα που ανοιγω την φωλια...
4ο αυγο σημερα...
Εκανα και ωοσκοπηση...
Αρα εχουμε και λεμε...
4 αυγα, το ενα εσπασε αρα 3 και απο τα 3 τα 2 γονιμα και εχουν αρχισει να δημιουργουνται!!! 
Το 3ο πεοφανως ειναι το σημερινο  :Happy:

----------


## CreCkotiels

> Λοιπον... Σημερα τελευταια φορα που ανοιγω την φωλια...
> 4ο αυγο σημερα...
> Εκανα και ωοσκοπηση...
> Αρα εχουμε και λεμε...
> 4 αυγα, το ενα εσπασε αρα 3 και απο τα 3 τα 2 γονιμα και εχουν αρχισει να δημιουργουνται!!! 
> Το 3ο πεοφανως ειναι το σημερινο


άντε άντε ... όλα καλά μην ανησυχείς !!!
Να ξέρεις ότι εμπόδιο για καλό ...
Υποψιάζομαι πως το αυγό μπορεί να έσπασε καταλάθος όπως ήταν και τα δύο μέσα στη φωλιά ... ή κατα την προσπάθεια τους να τα γυρίσουν μπορεί να έσπασε !!!!

----------


## serafeim

Δεν ξερω Μαριε, δεν ξερω... δεν εχει σημασια πλεον..  :Happy: 
Ταιζω,ποτιζω,καθαριζω και ουστ εξω απο το δωματιο να ησυχια  :Anim 09:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Μπράβο πολύ χάρηκα με την εξέλιξη! Όλα καλά θα πάνε από εδώ και πέρα!

----------


## serafeim

Δεν ξερω αν εκανε 4ο σημερα πραγματικα δεν με αφησε να δω αλλα δεν ενοχλησα και παραπανω!!!  :Happy: 
Αυτος ειναι πατερας  :Happy:  ουτε που κουνηθηκε για επιθεση χαχαχαχα

----------


## CaptainChoco

Χαχαχαχα, τι ζουζούνι τέλειο είναι αυτό! Και η φάτσα του όλα τα λεφτά!! Με το καλοοοο!

----------


## mrsoulis

καλη επιτυχια ολα καλα θα πανε....

----------


## Efthimis98

Αυτό θα πει αφιερωμένος στα παιδιά του!!  :Happy:  Πώς πάνε τα αυγά; Δεν πιστεύω να έσπασε κι άλλα; Ίσως το προηγούμενο να ήταν ατύχημα!!  :winky:

----------


## serafeim

Εχουν μεινει 3 μεσα στην φωλια δεν εκανε αλλα... και τα 3 γονιμα... δεν εχω ξανακανει ωοσκοπηση απο τοτε!!  :Happy: 
Ελπιζω ολα να πανε καλα πο δω και περα!!! 16 Φεβρουαριο ειναι να αρχιζουν να βγαινουν γαι να δουμε!!  :Happy:

----------


## geo_ilion

καλη συνεχεια Σεραφειμ με το ζευγαρακι σου

----------


## serafeim

Πλησιαζουμε και οσο πλησιαζουμε στις μερες ολο και πιο πολυ αγχωνομαι και θελω να δω αν ειναι ενταξει τα αυγα η αν τα εμβρυα πεθανανε!!
Παντως κλωσσανε ενναλαξ και τρωνε μπολικους σπορους απο τωρα!!  :Happy:

----------


## mitsman

Γιατι δεν κανεις μια οωσκοπηση???

----------


## serafeim

Φοβαμαι!! ^_^ 
Μου ορμανε !! ασε που δεν βγαινουν απο την φωλια με τιποτα!!!! Στην 1η ωοσκοπηση ηταν και τα 3 ενσπορα!!  :Happy: 
Η Εμιλυ βεβαια ετσι κανε δεν θα με δαγκωσει αλλα ο αλλος που ειναι και λιγο αγριμι με κυνηγαει και οταν βαζω τροφη :/ Λες και ειμαι στην αγρια Αγρικη και με κυνηγανε λιονταρια νιωθω!! χαχαχα

----------


## CaptainChoco

Χαχαχαχαχαχα, με έκανες και γέλασα να είσαι καλά! Όλα καλά θα πάνε, τόσο αφοσιωμένα που είναι τα μικρά σου!

----------


## mrsoulis

Πιστευω για να προστατευουν τοσο δυναμικα τη φωλια κατι λεει το ενστικτό τους... Πιστευω ολα καλα θα πανε!!!

----------


## serafeim

3 και σημερα ή 5 και σημερα ειναι παιδια  :Happy:  
ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗΗΗΗΗΗΗΗΗΗΗΗΗΗΗΗΗΗΗ  Η  :Jumping0045:

----------


## CreCkotiels

Μου ζητήθηκε από τον Σεραφείμ να ανεβάσω τις παρακάτω φωτογραφίες μιας και εκείνος δεν μπορεί προς το παρόν , ώστε να δούμε τις εξελίξεις  στην αναπαραγωγή των κοκατίλ του !!!
Σεραφείμ να σου ζήσουν οι νέες αφίξεις με το καλό και τα επόμενα !!!

----------


## serafeim

Σε ευχαριστω Μαριε και για την εξυπηρετηση αλλα και για τις ευχες σου... 
Να πω πως εχει η κατασταση...
Στης 18 του μηνα εσκασε ρνα μικρο αλλα το βρηκα ψοφιο με ενα κοκκινο σαν μελανωμα στο σβερκο.. Πιστευω γεννηθηκε νυχτα δεν το δαν και το πατησαν στο σβερκο... Λιγες ωρες μετα γεννηθηκε και το επομενο το οποιο ειδατε κι ολας... Περιμενουμε αυριο το τελευταιο αυγο... Για να δουμε θα σκασει... Εγω και που ειδα την Εμιλυ μανουλα  κοντεψα να δακρυσω απο χαρα!!  :Happy:

----------


## CreCkotiels

Υπομονή και τώρα ξεκινάς να αποκτάς εμπειρία και στην αναπαραγωγή τους !!!
Εγώ αν ποτέ δω την Μόκκα μαμά θα κάνω γλέντι ... τεεεεελος !!!!
 :Rolleye0012: 
χαχαχαχα

----------


## CaptainChoco

Συγχαρητήρια Σεραφείμ, να ζήσει το ζουζούνι, με το καλό να το δεις στο κλαρί!  :Happy0065:

----------


## serafeim

Κωνσταντινα λες να ναι θυληκο;
Λες να ναι περλε; :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :eek:  :Confused:

----------


## CreCkotiels

> Κωνσταντινα λες να ναι θυληκο;
> Λες να ναι περλε;



λεεεες ...??
Αν είναι πάμε όλοι για τζόκερ !!!!
χαχαχαχαχα!!!

Τί μεταλλάξεις είναι οι γονείς ??

----------


## serafeim

Περλε αρσενικος και νορμαλ σπλιτ του πιντ θυληκο

----------


## CaptainChoco

> Κωνσταντινα λες να ναι θυληκο;
> Λες να ναι περλε;


Λες, λες;  ::  Υγιές να είναι το μικρούλι και τα άλλα δεν έχουν σημασία!

----------


## serafeim

Απο το στωμμα σου και στου θεου το αυτι

----------


## CaptainChoco

Λογικά περλέ θα βγει αφού είναι ο μπαμπάς περλέ. Τα θηλυκά το παίρνουν από τον μπαμπά, από ότι έχω διαβάσει για τα κοκατίλ.

----------


## serafeim

Περισυ η Βικυ μου χε πει...
Τα αρσενικα ολα αρχεγονα με φορεις περλε και τα θυληκα περλε...  :Happy:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ναι αυτό! Τέλεια!  :Big Grin:

----------


## CreCkotiels

Αντε βρεε Κωνσταντίνα και στα εργενικα κοκατιλ μας με καλό !!
Με μια καλή νύφη ο Αρθουρακος και νε ένα καλό , πιστό, νταή και τούμπανο γαμπρό η Μόκα μου ...
Γερά Εμιλυ τάιζε του σκασμου ...!!!!
Σεραφείμ τώρα είναι πολύ επιθετικά ??

----------


## serafeim

Μπααα καθολου...
Εγω ο ταρζαν και αυτα ο αγριος γοριλας που παλευαι μαζι του... Χαχαχαχα

----------


## CreCkotiels

Κρίμα πάντως για το πρώτο μικρούλι , εγώ στεναχωρηθικα!
Μήπως οι γονείς το τσίμπησαν δυνατά μιας και ήθελαν να το ταισουν και συνέβη αυτό που έγινε ?? Μπορεί και να μην άντεξε απο μόνο του λόγω αδυναμίας και να πεθανε και εκείνη να το έκαναν το σημάδι προσπαθώντας να ροτο παροτρύνουν να φάει ...
Δε ξέρω γιατί αλλά σπαραξε η καρδιά μου !!!
Έχω ακούσει πως για να καταλάβεις αν ο νεοσσος είναι υγιείς πρέπει να είναι ζεστός! 
Εύχομαι ο θεός να προστατεύσει το πλασματακι του , αλλά ας γίνει όπως ορίζεται ...
Καλή συνέχεια εύχομαι !

----------


## serafeim

Βγηκε οταν επρεπε και γρηγορα.. Μου φενεται οτι ηταν δυνατος... Τωρα τι και πως δεν ξερω!!!  :sad:

----------


## kostas0206

Αντε με το καλο Σεραφειμ!! Ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλα!!!  :Happy: Οτι και να 'ναι, ευχομαι να ειναι παντα υγειες!!!  :Big Grin:  Με το καλο και το αλλο μπομπιρακι!!

----------


## serafeim

χαλια χαλια χαλια!!  :sad: 

Ψοφησαν και οι δυο νεοσσοι...  :sad: 
Οταν πηγα στον γαμο της αδερφης μου ξεχασα τον φωτισμο κλειστο ετσι οπως εφευγα βιαστικα μετα την δουλεια με αποτελεσμα να μην μπορουν να δουν να ταισουν οι γονεις  :sad: 
Ειμαι χαλια  :sad:  αλλα συνεχιζουμε!!  :Happy: 
Τα πουλια ειναι δυνατα λογο καλης προετημασιας και συνεχιζουμε!! 
Εχω βγαλει φωλια εδω και 5 μερες και δυναμωνω τα πουλια για να ξαναβαλω παλι σε καμια 15ρια μερες αφου τα δυναμωσω λιγο ακομη!!!

----------


## mrsoulis

Κρίμα ειναι  :sad:  αλλα τα παθηματα γινονται μαθήματα... Εξαλλου αδερφή ειναι αυτη  :winky:  .... Δε πειραζει καλη δυναμη για τη συνεχεια και σε σενα και σε αυτα...

----------


## vicky_ath

Σεραφείμ είσαι σίγουρος ότι φταις εσύ?? Ποιες ώρες έμεινε ο φωτισμός κλειστός και έπαιξε τόσο ρόλο? Τα πουλάκια που τα έχεις? Δεν έχουν καθόλου φυσικό φωτισμό?

Πιστεύω ότι είναι λάθος που έβγαλες τη φωλιά, γιατί το πιο πιθανό είναι να σου γεννήσει στον πάτο... και γενικώς δεν έχει νόημα μια τέτοια κίνηση..

----------


## serafeim

Βικυ οσον αφορα την φωλια το ξερω οτι ισως μου γεννησει αλλα θα κανει 10-15 μερες μεχρι να γεννησει ξανα... Συννηθως ετσι κανει και γενικα ολα οσα ειχα πουλακια ετσι εκαναν...
Οσον αφορα τον φωτισμο ειναι σε σκοτεινο σημειο! Στο σημειο που βρησκονται νυχτωνει απο της 5:30 και ξημερωνει στις 7..
Οταν  βρηκα το μικρο ειχε εντελως αδειο προλοβο και δεν ειχε καποιο αλλο σημαδακι στην κοιλιτσα του. Ο φωτισμος ανοιγει 4:30 και σταδιακα αυξανεται μεχρι της 5:00 και κλεινει μετα στις 9:30 σταδιακα μεχρι της 10:00!!!

----------


## vicky_ath

Κ ποιος ο σκοπός της αφαίρεσης της φωλιάς??? Αυτό δεν κατάλαβα εγώ...

Για ποιο λόγο βάζεις τεχνητό φωτισμό ως τις 10 το βράδυ???? Το βρίσκω πολύ υπερβολικό...
Αυτή τη στιγμή 6 η ώρα είναι ακόμη μέρα...οπότε άντε να παρατείνεις αν θες εσύ ένα μισάωρο...
Αποκλείεται να πέθαναν από ασιτία, γιατί τις πρώτες ημέρες τα πουλάκια αν χρειαστεί ταίζουν και μέσα στη φωλιά τη νύχτα ακόμα και σε απόλυτο σκοτάδι... και γενικώς δεν αφήνουν τα μωρά λεπτό μόνα τους, αφού πάντα ένας από τους 2 γονείς είναι μέσα στη φωλιά...

----------


## serafeim

Για να την καθαρισω πιο πολυ!!!! Να στεγνωσσει καλα!!!
Πρεπει να εχουν 14 ωρες το λιγοτερο φωτισμο τα πουλια οταν εχουν νεοσσους!!!
Στο απολυτο σκοταδι δεν νομιζω να μπορουν να ταισουν Βικυ... 
Δεν υπαρχει καποιος λογος... Δεν ειδα ουτε σημαδια ουτε τιποτα οπως το πρωτο... που φενοταν οτι το πατησαν στο σβερκο!!!
Ποιος ο λογος πιστευεις εσυ Βικυ?

----------


## vicky_ath

Από τι να την καθαρίσεις??? 

Δεν είναι απαραίτητο να έχουν 14 ώρες... η μέγιστη φυσική διάρκεια ημερήσιου φωτός είναι τον Ιούνιο της κάθε χρονιάς και φτάνει περίπου τις 15 ώρες... τα πουλάκια ακόμα και στη φύση αναπαράγονται με επιτυχία και τον Μάρτιο και τον Απρίλιο και το Μάιο... πόσο μάλλον όταν μιλάμε γι' αυτά που βρίσκονται ως κατοικίδια στα σπίτια μας που δεν επηρεάζονται από τις καιρικές συνθήκες σε τόσο μεγάλο βαθμό...
Ποτέ δε μου πέθανε νεοσσός επειδή δεν είχε αρκετές ώρες φως για να ταίσουν οι γονείς του... και έχω αναλύσει σε άλλο θέμα πότε ακριβώς ζευγαρώνω τα πουλιά μου και με τι συνθήκες... για την ακρίβεια περιμένω τα πρώτα μικρά ως το τέλος της εβδομάδας και στο χώρο μου γίνεται ανατολή και δύση ηλίου με φυσικές συνθήκες, που σημαίνει ότι ξημερώνει στις 7 και νυχτώνει στις 18.15 αυτή τη στιγμή... δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση ούτε 1 στο εκατομμύριο να χάσω νεοσσό γιατί έχω λίγο παραπάνω από 11 ώρες φως...
Και ναι, πίστεψε με, ταίζουν αν χρειαστεί και μέσα στη νύχτα... έχω ακούσει στις 3 τα ξημερώματα τιτιβίσματα... 

Οι πιθανοί λόγοι για μένα είναι 2... λιγότερο πιθανό το να είχαν κάποια ασθένεια τα μωρά, περισσότερο πιθανό να πρόκειται για κακούς γονείς...

----------


## serafeim

Απο κουτσουλιες που υπηρχαν μεσα στην φωλια...
Τι ασθενεια? τι θα μπορουσε?

----------


## mrsoulis

Εγω ξερω και απο αλλα ζωα οταν καποιο απο τα μικρα τους ειναι αρρωστο το κανουν στην ακρη και αφοσιώνονται στα υπολοιπα που ειναι πιο γερα... Κακο ακουγεται αλλα ετσι  ειναι η φυση... Αν ειναι ενα μεμονομενο περιστατικο δεν θα κατεκρινα τους γονεις αλλα θα εμπιστευόμουν την κρίση και τη φύση τους...

----------


## vicky_ath

Αντώνη ισχύει αυτό που λες, γι'αυτό και έθιξα το ενδεχόμενο της ασθένειας (τώρα τι και πως, δεν είμαι γιατρός, ούτε μάντης)... αλλά επειδή έχω δει αρκετές γέννες κοκατίλ δε μου έτυχε ποτέ νεοσσός άρρωστος με ασθένεια τέτοιο που να το παρατήσουν οι γονείς.. το μόνο που μου έχει τύχει είναι πουλάκια με splayed legs, τα οποία ενώ δε μπορούσαν καν να σταθούν και να διεκδικήσουν φαγητό οι γονείς τα τάιζαν μέχρι σκασμού... δλδ ακόμα και προβληματικά πουλιά βλέπουμε ότι ταίζονται...
Γι' αυτό και θεωρώ πιο πιθανό το να είναι "κακοί" γονείς το ζευγάρι, πράγμα βέβαια σπάνιο στα κοκατίλ επίσης...

Ας κάνει άλλη μια προσπάθεια ο Σεραφείμ και βλέποντας τα αποτελέσματα θα καταλήξουμε σωστότερα...

----------


## serafeim

Αντωνη ναι το ξερω κι εγω αυτο..
Βικυ σε ευχαριστω πολυ!!
Απλα το εθεσα ετσι γιατι ητα ν3-4 ημερων... που σημαινει οτι το ταιζαν... και το ειδα και ταισμενο 2 φορες... οχι μεχρι σκασμου (γιατι εχω δει κι εγω μεχρι σκασμου πουλακια) αλλα το ταιζαν!! :/
Θα δουμε με τη νεπομενη!!

----------

